# Canon .mov encoder?



## PhotoCat (Aug 14, 2014)

My experience has suggested that the Canon in-camera H.264 .mov encoder has pretty good quality in playback
and an acceptable compression ratio for archive purposes. (5D Mark ii experience here)

Does anyone know where to download this Canon .mov encoder for re-encoding edited Canon footage?
A virtualdub plugin would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## fotoray (Aug 23, 2014)

Try this page from Google search

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=canon+mov+encoder+download


----------



## PhotoCat (Aug 24, 2014)

Tks fotoray! I tried that too but the download links were too suspicious... googleadserver... etc...


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 9, 2014)

I found the answer here: 

http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/366677-Best-way-to-Re-encode-Canon-5D-mov-file-after-Deshake


----------

